# Need An Ash Rake-



## generalee (Nov 26, 2014)

I've got me a new stick burner with a nice sized fire box.

However I need some type of ash rake.  I have a couple of shovels and they are too large to fit all the way in, and the fire grate is not remove-able.

I've thought about a small garden hoe, but not sure that will fit either.

I'm guessing I have about a 4" clearance.  Have a smoke going now, so it's kind of hard to measure.

Any suggestions?  Open to trying most things...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_4005.jpg



__ generalee
__ Nov 26, 2014






Sorry no picture with the firebox open.

Thanks!


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 26, 2014)

You can fabricate a cut piece of sheet metal, drill a hole in it. Cut a length of 1/2" copper, solder a male adapter on it, insert in hole and washer lock nut combo. You can tweek sheet metal to conform to box.


----------



## radioguy (Nov 26, 2014)

I've got an old set of fireplace tools.    You can get them fairly cheap at box store /Craig's.  Bend or modify one of those small ash shovels.

RG


----------



## gary s (Nov 26, 2014)

Made mine, bottom of my firebox is round,  cut a piece of plate to match the curvature , welded a piece of round rod for the handle, drilled out a wooden dowel for the end of the rod,

Gary


----------



## tropics (Nov 26, 2014)

generalee Get a small garden hoe, you can always trim the edge down to fit. Hope this helps and have a Happy T-Day


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 26, 2014)

something like this might work. these are a bit pricey but I bet if u shopped around you could find cheaper versions....or even adapt something you already own.

http://www.gardentoolcompany.com/collections/small-hand-hoes


----------



## daveomak (Nov 26, 2014)

Fold over the end of a tin can....  secure it to a stick....  You can cut it to shape...   This is for my pellet stove exhaust...













Ash Rake.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 26, 2014


----------



## bluewhisper (Nov 26, 2014)

My situation is a bit different - I have a round-bottom firebox but I can remove my grates (in fact I usually use a basket and not the grates anyway).

I cut away one side of a grated cheese jar, and it makes a great scoop. Cold ash only, of course.


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 26, 2014)

Like it Dave- so simple yet effective.  I enjoy making my own tools, relaxing . If someone else can make it, so can I, sometimes even better for my application usually with scraps laying around. JMHO


----------



## trickyputt (Nov 26, 2014)

14170371617971681945586.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Nov 26, 2014





I took a length of aluminum 1 or 2 inch  bar stock and bent a handle/hook for hanging and gripping and made a sweeping s shape for the ash side. Its almost L shaped really, but I can bend it for whichever firebox shape I am dealing with.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Nov 26, 2014)

Generalee , here's a good idea , find a piece of light metal , make it a bit curved , or one side with a tab ,then when you need to get rid of ash , pull it out with you gloves ,dump , nd you're back in business.

Works great on mine :













newshots034-1[1].jpg



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 2, 2012






Look close and you'll see my ash plate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## generalee (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks Everyone! I'm not that handy in terms of crafting my own tools...but I like the aluminum bar...I think I might already have a piece or two...

I'll give it a try and some point soon and report back!


----------



## daveomak (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment.... but really .....   building that rake did not take much skill.......    Dave















Ash Rake.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Nov 30, 2014


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 30, 2014)

i use a shop vac.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 3, 2014)

20141203_120316.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 3, 2014





I am gonna make one for my other vertical out of this old ruler. The ink comes off easy.


----------



## trickyputt (Dec 8, 2014)

20141208_144055.jpg



__ trickyputt
__ Dec 8, 2014






Bent and cut for a 16/20" barrel. The rough, rusty FB chamber surface will finish it over time.


----------

